
When life changing money, isn’t - adamcarson
https://medium.com/@wilreynolds/when-life-changing-money-isnt-c2f7d00a67f8
======
pasbesoin
I didn't read all this. But I will say, from personal experience:

You lose your health in certain ways, that medicine can't "fix", and no amount
of money will compensate.

And as you learn more (and have more life experience), you learn just how
limited doctors still are in what they can really deal with. (And how
dissembling some of the medical industry's advertising and propaganda -- as
well as "Hollywood" presentations of it -- can be.

P.S. Additionally, you lose your health, and you are much less likely to make
-- or hold onto -- that wealth. So, ultimately, it's not even an "either/or"
of "get rich" or "stay healthy".

When you're young, it's easy to feel that you "have a lot in reserve" and can
"borrow" against future youth and or a planned, future initiative to "clean up
your act and get healthy".

Trouble is, patterns tend to become increasingly self-reinforcing. That
includes unhealthy ones.

Better not to let them get started, nor too deeply entrenched.

------
aedron
This is great, the points he made really resonate with me. Not sure I could
stick with it if I actually ever had infinite money, but I hope so...

------
mhoad
Such an interesting read, thanks for sharing.

------
kreetx
Great article, good luck!

